
Dropbear make me piss - aurelien
Recently I have discovered that Archlinux &#x2F; Parabola GNU &#x2F; Linux-libre does not use anymore OpenSHH-Server and use DropBear.
The point is that dropbear does not let me ssh to the machine anymore with just a password but oblige me to use a key.
======
rndywcks
I don't even.

